# Hoyt Vantage Elite plus full kit



## jnwright

A friend is selling the following.

2010 Hoyt Vantage Elite.
30" draw red fusion.
Axcel AX3000 sight with Mac Ten zone .5 diopter lens.
Trophy taker spring steel rest.
34" Fusion Carbon Stabilizer with 10" Fuse connection side stabilizer.
360 degree V-bar
Tru ball HT 3M back tension release aid.
Easton hip qiuver(Red)
10X Victory V1 Nanoforce arrows
Bow bag.

all is in great condition.i can vouch for that.Bow has not shot much as he never had time.Have not even shot in a competition with the setup.

R17 000-00

welcome to contact him directly

Jacques
083 233 5651


----------

